# L'anno che verrà



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2008)

*L'anno che verrà*

_Non è che amo moltissimo Lucio Dalla, ma questa canzone sempreverde mi colpisce ogni volta che la sento ..._


Caro amico ti scrivo così mi distraggo un po'
e siccome sei molto lontano più forte ti scriverò.
Da quando sei partito c'è una grossa novità,
l'anno vecchio è finito ormai
ma qualcosa ancora qui non va.

Si esce poco la sera compreso quando è festa
e c'è chi ha messo dei sacchi di sabbia vicino alla finestra,
e si sta senza parlare per intere settimane,
e a quelli che hanno niente da dire
del tempo ne rimane.

Ma la televisione ha detto che il nuovo anno
porterà una trasformazione
e tutti quanti stiamo già aspettando
sarà tre volte Natale e festa tutto il giorno,
ogni Cristo scenderà dalla croce
anche gli uccelli faranno ritorno.

Ci sarà da mangiare e luce tutto l'anno,
anche i muti potranno parlare
mentre i sordi già lo fanno.

E si farà l'amore ognuno come gli va,
anche i preti potranno sposarsi
ma soltanto a una certa età,
e senza grandi disturbi qualcuno sparirà,
saranno forse i troppo furbi
e i cretini di ogni età.

Vedi caro amico cosa ti scrivo e ti dico
e come sono contento
di essere qui in questo momento,
vedi, vedi, vedi, vedi,
vedi caro amico cosa si deve inventare
per poterci ridere sopra,
per continuare a sperare.

E se quest'anno poi passasse in un istante,
vedi amico mio
come diventa importante
che in questo istante ci sia anch'io.

L'anno che sta arrivando tra un anno passerà
io mi sto preparando è questa la novità


----------



## Mari' (2 Settembre 2008)

Attendo fiduciosa!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Settembre 2008)

a me la canzone garba.
e poi lucio è un mito.
commento brillante e di spessore, no?


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2008)

perchè non tiri fuori la solarità che c'è in te  e non vivi il forum per quello che è, marì?


----------



## Mari' (2 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè non tiri fuori la *solarità *che c'è in te  e non vivi il forum per quello che è, marì?



... a chi? ... per cosa?


Volete anche la marcia trionfale?

Eccovela!

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=bMnl1URCH3w&feature=related


Se non diremo cose che a qualcuno  spiaceranno, non diremo mai la verità 
(Pino Scaccia)


Potete ingannare tutti per qualche tempo e alcuni  per tutto il tempo, ma non potete ingannare tutti per tutto il tempo. 
(Abraham  Lincoln)



-Purtroppo!-

Non tutte le verità son per tutte le orecchie. 
(Umberto Eco)
​


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2008)

carina la verità svelata.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Settembre 2008)

mari', sai che ogni tanto mi piacerebbe leggere un po' di farina del tuo sacco?
sono certa che ne sei piena e che sia ottima


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mari', sai che ogni tanto mi piacerebbe leggere un po' di farina del tuo sacco?
> sono certa che ne sei piena e che sia ottima


il famoso cul de sac...


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il famoso cul de sac...


ma sai che non ne sono più uscita?


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

è confortevole...lo so.


----------



## Mari' (2 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> carina la verità *svelata*.



Solo qua dentro va, gira velata.


----------



## Mari' (2 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mari', sai che ogni tanto mi piacerebbe leggere un po' di farina del tuo sacco?
> sono certa che ne sei piena e che sia ottima


Hai ragione, sono avara ... che vuoi fare, c'ho il difetto (nessuno e' perfetto) mi do solo a chi dico IO.


Continua a leccare tu intanto.


----------



## Mari' (2 Settembre 2008)

PS non rompetemi le scatole, OK?


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2008)

scusa il disturbo .


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai ragione, sono avara ... che vuoi fare, c'ho il difetto (nessuno e' perfetto) mi do solo a chi dico IO.
> 
> 
> Continua a leccare tu intanto.


eh sì marì, son proprio una leccaculo nata io.
la sai lunga!!


----------



## La Lupa (2 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che non ne sono più uscita?


Ma guarda che si capiva eh?


----------



## La Lupa (2 Settembre 2008)

ps: comunque oh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... complimentoni per il tred!


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ps: comunque oh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


era dell'admin ma ci si è incatenata marì 
e se ti avvicini morde


----------



## MK (2 Settembre 2008)

*Certo che*

Davate contro a Chen per i suoi modi...


----------



## Old mirtilla (5 Settembre 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> _Non è che amo moltissimo Lucio Dalla, ma questa canzone sempreverde mi colpisce ogni volta che la sento ..._
> 
> 
> Caro amico ti scrivo così mi distraggo un po'
> ...


 
Scusa Shreak, non volermene, ma a me Dalla nn piace.
A parte che sembra un'intimidazione (Dalla! _Io la do a chi voglio io!_), ma poi lui mi sa di sporco e insignificante....
C'è di meglio in giro....
Ciao, buon we!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Scusa Shreak, non volermene, ma a me Dalla nn piace.
> A parte che sembra un'intimidazione (Dalla! _Io la do a chi voglio io!_), ma poi lui mi sa di sporco e insignificante....
> C'è di meglio in giro....
> Ciao, buon we!


io quando ero ragazzina lo adoravo. ho tanto rotto i cabasisi finchè l'ho conosciuto. maremma...che roito. Per fortuna che c'era anche ron...molto più appetibile. 
lucio ha fatto delle canzoni impareggiabili.
cara...ahh che ricordi..


----------

